# Newb to cichlids, idea for tank setup 75G



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi. I'm brand new to the forums and I joined because I'm interested in setting up a Cichlid tank. I plan to get a 75G for Christmas and here's my stocking idea. This is also the order in which I am thinking of introducing the fish. I chose this order because my impression is that I should go least-most aggressive/dangerous and I _think_ this is the right order.

First I would do a nice long cycle using media from my est. tropical 10G and set up a sand substrate, some floating plants, and a couple decorations (I was planning to introduce a new decoration and rearrange the tank each time I add a new fish).
-Starting with a school of about 6 Tiger Barbs and 2 SAE. (totally open to changing to another algae eater or cat if it's better)
-Adding a Ruby Shark.
-putting in a m/f pair of Convicts
-female Jack Dempsey
-female Green Terror (thinking females so they're smaller, but I may be wrong about this)

I'm thinking 2weeks to a month between each new addition to provide enough time to settle the bio load but not so much that territory is irrevocably established.
I am also planning to get a 20-30G tank to use for "time-outs" or if 1 of the fish is just too aggressive for the others

Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

To add, I will get a bigger tank if I can find one for the right price. 75G is just my minimum.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

If the tank is big enough and I can keep from killing everyone an RES would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

A breeding pair of Convicts will probably be very aggressive protecting their spawn if their are other cichlids present, especially in a 48" long tank. It might be possible in a 72" long tank but ....?

Try looking through the Central American cichlid topics and see what others have recommended or their personal experiences with mixing these cichlids with others.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

125s are 72" right?
I'm not convinced I want to deal with breeding while I'm new to the cichlid game so maybe a f/f pair of cons or firemouths would be cool too.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Standard 125G tanks are 72" long, yes.

Here is a link to the basic 75G cookie cutter setup You can scroll down the page for some suggestions for mixing Central American cichlids. There isn't a lot of choices and I don't see the Convicts on the list.

I still recommend asking more questions before choosing your stock list for a 75G tank. It's easier to work out the details beforehand then trying to isolate problem fish in a time-out tank, losing fish to aggression or having to return fish to the store, unless you have a sympathetic fish store employee.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Standard 125G tanks are 72" long, yes.
> 
> Here is a link to the basic 75G cookie cutter setup You can scroll down the page for some suggestions for mixing Central American cichlids. There isn't a lot of choices and I don't see the Convicts on the list.


I checked those out before posting and unfortunately I'm not really in love with any of the fish that were given in the examples. :/



Deeda said:


> I still recommend asking more questions before choosing your stock list for a 75G tank. It's easier to work out the details beforehand then trying to isolate problem fish in a time-out tank, losing fish to aggression or having to return fish to the store, unless you have a sympathetic fish store employee.


That's why I came here a few months before I intend to get my tank going. I lost a couple of danios in my current tank and it tripped my parental sensors. So while I really like the aggressive and emotionally "colorful" fish, I want to keep everyone safe and happy.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

After looking through older threads it looks like there's nothing that can be stocked with a breeding pair of cons, so that's out of the question. I considered trying to pull them to a breeding tank during that time, but I'm afraid to miss the opportunity or cause them too much stress.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

GT(green terror) is a SA (south american cichlid) and JD(jack dempsey) is a CA (central american cichlid) while some SA and CA are compatible I recommend these not be put together. In a 125g you could do it for awhile but eventually it will probably go bad usually around the 4-5 inch mark. Usually convicts are a perfect choice for either GTs or JDs but buy them last as they do better in the tank when they are smaller than the others. Also while female convicts are much better looking than males they can be more aggressive than males so keep that in mind. Breeding convicts are more of a hassle to a beginner, convicts breed like rabbits and have 100+ fry at a time then breed again in 2-3 months so I wouldn't try this until after you have much more experience.

75g stocking 1 GT and 2 male convicts or 1 JD and 2 male convicts
125g 1 JD, 2 Firemouths, and 2 male or female Cons or 1 GT, 2 Green Severums, and 2 male or female Cons


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you, walzon. I will not breed convicts as a beginner to cichlids with that knowledge. I thought I had read somewhere that JDs and GTs are pretty good together because the size and aggression are similar. 
Thank you for the recommendations as well, I will strongly consider those combinations.

From snooping around the forums it looks like you can stock a lot more Africans in a tank than new worlders, I assume because of size. 
Which continent is easier for a beginner to this world? I am totally willing to have my larger tank dedicated to Africans and later on get one of the big mean Americans and designate a ~55G to him.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

from what i have been reading here if you want more fish in tank AC way to go,,, I do not know anything about them for stocking, I have JD, Oscar Jag. all 3 can be quite aggressive. Jag being the worse hence her own tank.

see you have a Glo tank. my wife has a 75g Glo tank, 35 bio-engineered tiger barbs, cardinals, cat fish and neon tetras, not my thing but turn the lights out and the moon light on is quite fun to watch. can only be sold in the states. except California.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

The difference between african and american cichlids is too many to list, but for the aquarist it comes down to personality. African cichlids are extremely active always moving, chasing, and darting around, constantly nipping at one another. American are more mellow in comparison their aggression more calculated, they can focus on one fish in the tank and be relentless, which is why they don't do well in large groups, not because of their size, crowding them just doesn't work.

Africans are too active for my taste, I found them to be annoying rather than soothing, but some may like the activity cause there is always something going on in the tank at any given time, Americans to them might be boring.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

I read that high stocking of africans is good to spread their aggression. Is the opposite true for Americans?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Qozux said:


> I read that high stocking of africans is good to spread their aggression. Is the opposite true for Americans?


Yes, you could say that. Americans need as much space as possible for each fish you are going to have, they usually claim a territory in the tank and hang out there most of the time. Any other fish going into their section of the tank will be chased off. IME If there are too many fish 1 will be constantly crossing into others territories and get pummeled by every fish in the tank.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I had friends who had south american cichlids and i just thought their tanks were boring. Not much movement, not much action. Their behavior didn't entice me like the african cichlids. When i first saw an african cichlid tank, I could not leave, I had to keep watching to see what they would do next. I found it fascinating to see the africans flash their colors and dart around.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I had friends who had south american cichlids and i just thought their tanks were boring. Not much movement, not much action. Their behavior didn't entice me like the african cichlids. When i first saw an african cichlid tank, I could not leave, I had to keep watching to see what they would do next. I found it fascinating to see the africans flash their colors and dart around.


I will keep that in mind and do more research.
I'm going to be honest, the GT is the main reason I wanted an SA tank. I think it's a really cool fish. I love the Predator looking face scars.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually just restocked my tank cause I feel the same way, the JD's I had were cool but I had to have some GTs. So I got rid of the JDs, and Blue Cons(the ones in my avatar) and replaced with GTs and a Blue Acara, I don't regret it for a second.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

When I've talked with people that keep CA/SA they say that they started with Africans, then made the switch. One word is always stated- personality.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ONe GT and maybe a couple BN plecos would work in a 75G tank. As far as other tankmates I wouldn't know since I'm not that familiar with american cichlids.

I think 75G tanks make great african tanks - either mbuna or tangs. I prefer smaller, more active fish in my tanks rather than one large fish. I enjoy all the color and movement provided by african cichlids. To each their own tho.


----------

